# Beztēma >  Radiodetalas no honkongas

## acdcpcb

Iegadajos laikam pa 7,99 dolari 10 taisngriezus nosaukums BEN KBPC5010 rakstits ka tur 50 amperus.
Notika ta ka pievinoju pie transformatora un savienoju vadus kopa un puk pukk dumi kuup tainsngriezis kirdik trafins neliels varbut 0,5mm vada diametrs 23 volti deva trafs.
Vai tad visa ta taisngriezu partija bus tada vai tikai viens tads gadijas. 
Del sita taisngrieza gandriz nosvilinaju transformatoru.
Vai tur vajag pirkt pa 0,99 centiem katru vai citu parametru teksim 35 amperi tads pats taisngriezis???
Biju iegadajies pa 5 euro piecas TDA7388 mikroshemas bet ielodeju magnetolai to mikreni sanca ta standby rezims deva ara 12 voltus tapec es nevareju saprast kas par vainu kapec nejiet. Varbut kads isvienojums ko tur lodeju starp kajinam itka nebija parbaudiju ok.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ta bus bilde apmeram bus redzams kas tur par diodem ar celtniecibas fenu izkauseju kompondu.
Es vienam cilvekam ieliku automasinas akumulatoru ladetajam tadu taisngriezi.

----------


## osscar

nu tas tak sen zināms, ka ja pērc komponentus par cenu kura stingri zemāka par digikey, farnell etc...100% feiks. Ko tur brīnīties ? nu čaļi ielej mazās diodes smāķī un viss.

----------


## acdcpcb

Sitie ari bus feiks - KBPC1010 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-10A-100...item58bad54118 

Vai tad ebaja nav nav normalu taisngriezu teiksim kurs izsturetu 10 amperus.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu to var pateikt tikai ekstrasensu cīņu uzvarētājs (varbūt) un pats mazais dzeltenais velnēns.  
Mikrokontrolieri atnāk ejoši par krietni zemāku cenu nekā no brendīgiem "veikaliem", bet piem. DS18B20 termometri atnāca pārmarķēti HVZ sazin kas - DQ uz GND ar testeri rāda diodi. Tāpat 2SJ162 vietā atnāca pārmarķēts vertikālais.

----------


## M_J

Tiešām nesaprotu, kāpēc šādas lietas, turklāt niecīgā skaitā būtu jāpasūta no kaut kādiem šaubīgiem ķīniešiem. Ir taču Farnell, Digi-Key, vai TME.eu, kas ir būtiski lētāks par abiem pirmajiem.  Pasūtot pie ķīnieša ietaupījums sanāk eirocentos, risks nopirkt sūdu un vēl tā gaidīšana mēneša garumā. Ja vēl pirktu vagonu ar detaļām, bet 10 gab ... Var taču galu galā nopirkt Argusā, Ormiksā, Lemonā vai Elfā, ja vien ir uz vietas. Pēdējais variants gan der rīdziniekiem. Man kā lauciniekiam ir pilnīgi viens pīpis, vai man detaļas pirkt Argusā, Farnelī vai TME. Piegādes cena un laiks tie paši vai no Rīgas, Anglijas vai Polijas, pēdējie pat lētāk, savukārt izvēles un cenu ziņā pēdējie krietni iekabina.

----------


## acdcpcb

Es domaju ka lielas lietas un daudz pa leto kiniesi nemak taisit.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mācēt māk, ja ir laba kvalitātes kontrole. Bet ja ir tūdaliņi kā Tu, kas par smieklu naudu cer dabūt oriģinālās detaļas, tad ir kāds, kas ražo sūdu un pārdod. Te taču jau bija tēma par kreisajām detaļām vietējos veikalos, kur nu vēl sūtot no ārzemēm.

----------


## Isegrim

Joprojām brūķēju oranžās "tabletes" - 2Д213. Par to problēmas ar ķīnīzeru diožu tiltiem svešas.

----------


## krabis

> Joprojām brūķēju oranžās "tabletes" - 2Д213. Par to problēmas ar ķīnīzeru diožu tiltiem svešas.


 Lielas, lēnas, un ar lielu sprieguma kritumu... tātad vajag dzesi... pasaule tomēr arī diožu jomā pēdējos 20 gados ir attīstījusies

----------


## Isegrim

Kritums kā normālai krama diodei (1 V @ 10 A). Frekvence - līdz 100 kHz. Vai ķīnīzeru tiltiņos būtu _Schottky_? Pasaule var attīstīties kā grib, bet sovjetu militāristu brīnums drošumā nav pārspēts - vēl nav dzirdēts, ka kāda no šīm diodēm būtu nobeigusies. Reiz steigā vajadzēja samest vienu _barokli_ (plastmasas korpusā, _point-to-point_ variantā)_._ Paķēru pa ceļam "Latgalītē" 10 A tiltiņu (lai nebūtu dzesētājs vajadzīgs). Tak sēdās kādi 3 V un karsa kā traks pie 1,5 A. Paņēmu "no kastītes" КЦ402, kam tikai 1 A norma. Knapi silts! Nebija laika ilgi testēt, tāpēc drošībai kādu alumīnija plāksnīti ar uzliektām malām zem tā pabāzu.

----------


## krabis

Tak piekrītu ka labākās padomju laika diodes, pirms gadiem 30 patiešām deficīts, bet nu mūsu laikos... tikai 200 V pretspriegums, bez radiatora max 2 A var brūķēt, pie tiem datašīta 10 ampēriem jau nopietns radiators prasās. Tai pat laikā 800 V 25 A šotki tiltiņi pa centiem pieejami un nekādus radiatorus viņiem nevajag, pat 200 A impulsā iztur.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, *acdcpcb* jau parādīja, kas pa centiem pieejamajiem tiltiņiem vēderā...
Bet 213ās var no "gultasapakšas" izmakšķerēt.  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Laikam esmu iegrabies uz 2N3055 tranzistoriem te bija viena man tema par akumulatora ladetaju. Ieliksu bildi.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Tas kristāls ir 2x par mazu 15A strāvai.

----------


## MarisER

Orģināls(ne krutka) 6275 ir tāds.

----------


## acdcpcb

Bet TIP3055 varbut tie nav krutka?

----------


## acdcpcb

Esmu iegadajies TIP36 tranzistorus pirku ebaja 5. gabali. Blowerim domati automasinam.

----------


## Isegrim

Šajā _krutku_ laikmetā visdrošāk iegādāties analogu - KD503 no TESLA. Tos vēl nevienam nav ienācis prātā _kruķīt_. Salīdziniet:

----------


## Obsis

Par milzu verķiem, ko nokurinājuši mazi sīkpir** man ir vismaz divi stāsti, nez kāpēc abi attiecībā uz a/m logu slotiņu kolektormotoreļiem. Pirmais stāsts: Honkongas 220V-->12V SMPS kas pēc būtības ir Royera multivibrators uz ferīta trafa un Greca tilts ar elektrolītu aiz tā. SMPS virsū rakstīts 12V 25Amp 300W. Motorīts tērē 1 Amp.  Pēc 15 minūšu darba electronic transformer izlaiž Hotabiču un izbeidzas. Nomainu uz rezerves, pārmēru vai strāva patiešām ir tikai 1 A, un pēc 15 min šamais arī pušķo miskasti. Nomainu uz trešo, un ar to tā nelaimīgā partija izbeidzas, nācās meklēt citu risinājumu.
Otrais gadījums: sīcis nule pieslēdza tādu pašu motorīti 1A pie akumulatoru lādētāja ar 12 A amperāžu, rezultātā lādētājam pēc 5 min nodeg PRIMĀRAIS tinums. Laimīgā kārtā spēkā ir garantija, un veikals to kasti samaina. Sīcis uzlādē pāris aķus, tad pieslēdz atkal to ventilatora 25W motorīti un pēc 5 min primārais tinums ar plakšķi ir pārdedzis. Veikals to ošņā dienas trīs bet samaina. Toties trešo nodegušo vairs nemaina ni un ni. Ij tā arī nesapratu, ko tas motorītis dara tik īpašu, ka reakcija tik bezgala neganta? Dod uzplaiksnījumus, kas transformējas atpakaļ par kilovoltu desmitiem? Bet kāpēc tad Greca tiltu neizbliež. Jeb priekš lēngaitas Greca diodēm pārejas uzplaiksnījumi ir par īsu lai tos sajustu? Vot mīkla man šis bet vnk zinu ka tā tā var būt.
Tāda pati mīkla kā auto aizdedzes sveces porcelāna kriksītis, pieņemsim ka 1x1x1 mm liels. Tātad svars daži miligrami un izskatās nevainīgs kā maza bērna asara. Bet pamēģini to ar vismazāko atvēzienu iesviest (pat stāvošas) mašīnas priekšējā logā. Logs būs ārā uz vietas. Es neticēju. Mans kolēģis arī neticēja. Tad viņam iedeva rokā to sveces kriksīti, lai pats iesviež savai mašīnai. Rezultāts: logs ārā gan, bet kad prasa kas izsita - nākas vien rādīt pašam uz sevi. Labi ka mani nepierunāja uz manu auto, kaut arī nebūtu bijis grūti, jo gabaliņš patiesi izskatās nevainīgi. Ij vēl šobaltdien nesaprotu, kas šim materiļam tik diži savādāks kā visiem citiem materiāliem. Normāli tak pat ar ķieģeli jāsit ne bez ieskrējiena lai būtu efekts. Turu aizdomā, ka šim skaņas ātrums tajā spec porcelānā varbūt virs Maha skaitļa un tāpēc sākas supersoniskais šoks vai kaut kas vēl nejaukāks. Vai arī nē.

----------


## tornislv

Par to kriksīti izklausās gluži kā tas stāsts par lampiņas iedabūšanu mutē.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Par to kriksīti izklausās gluži kā tas stāsts par lampiņas iedabūšanu mutē.


 Bet tas strādā, man arī likās neiespējami. OK, mums tas nebija ar pirmo reizi, mums bija keramiskā izolatora gabaliņš un metām pa pāris reizēm vairāki cilvēki, bet, jā, saplēsām.

----------


## Zigis

Jā, interesanti...  tagat tik jadomā, kā nedarbus konvertēt darbos, mož Bedīnī izdodas izkonkurēt.

----------


## next

> Par to kriksīti izklausās gluži kā tas stāsts par lampiņas iedabūšanu mutē.


 Aha, autostiklu paardeveeji un uzstaadiitaaji jau berzee rokas. :: 
Ka veejstikla tripleksaa caurums taa izsitams gan neticeeshu, aareejais slaanis var ieplaisaat.

----------


## Jurkins

off:
Izsist var tikai to stiklu, kas autiņā ieinstalēts  :: ? Jeb var arī to, kas pie šķūņa piesliets? Un sānu stikls der? OK, vakarā pamēģināšanu, tik kāda svece jāatrod.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> off:
> Izsist var tikai to stiklu, kas autiņā ieinstalēts ? Jeb var arī to, kas pie šķūņa piesliets? Un sānu stikls der? OK, vakarā pamēģināšanu, tik kāda svece jāatrod.


 Mēs sitām jau miskastes konteinerā ieliktu Moskviča stiklu, tā ka nav obligāti jābūt ieliktam mašīnā.

----------


## Athlons

It's simple...

----------


## acdcpcb

TEA2025 feiks nedarbojas pasierosme dzirdama skalrunos to ko salodeju parbaudiju pec shemas. LIku klat 1000 mikrofaradi pie 16 kajas.

----------


## Texx

> It's simple...


 Šeit paskaidrots: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninja_rocks
Interesanti. Iepriekš nezināju.

----------

